# MTB-Kauf Koblenz: Ein Erfahrungsbericht



## tbo007 (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Ich habe mir jetzt ein MTB bestellt, nachdem ich hier schon einige Zeit mitlese. 

Nun mÃ¶chte ich euch gerne meine Erfahrungen schildern, da es wahrscheinlich noch mehr Leute hier gibt, die im Raum Koblenz ein MTB suchen. 

Vor zwei Monaten, wollte ich vollkommen ahnungslos ein Trekkingrad beim ZEG kaufen, wie man das halt so macht, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Es war fÃ¼r den tÃ¤glichen Weg zur Arbeit gedacht, da ich bald nach Koblenz ziehe. Also hingefahren eins ausgesucht, probe gefahren und fÃ¼rs abholen zurÃ¼cklegen lassen. 

Gott sei Dank, habe ich abends noch mal ein bisschen im Inet gestÃ¶bert und bin schlieÃlich auf mehrere, unter anderem, diese Forum gestoÃen. Das Rad was ich mir ausgesucht hatte (ein Pegasus Premio SL) wurde da ziemlich verrissen. Also ZEG abgesagt.

Doch jetzt ging die Odyssee erst richtig los. Ich war nachdem ich hier ein bisschen schlau gelesen hatte, in so ziemlich jedem Bikeshop in Koblenz und Umgebung. A In einem (Das Rad) wurde mir der Tipp gegeben, doch lieber ein MTB zu kaufen, da die MTB Touren um Koblenz rum der Hammer seien. Da freue ich mich auch schon drauf.

Ich mÃ¶chte nun nach der Vorgeschichte meine Erfahrungen mit den Shops schildern. Aus Schreibfaulheit lasse ich unerwÃ¤hnenswerte LÃ¤den weg.

Fahrrad Franz, ZEG: Unfreundlich unflexibel, gehen nicht auf KundenwÃ¼nsche ein, drÃ¤nge die Kunden zum Kauf, ob das Rad passt oder nicht! Einstellungen am Rad muss der Kunde selbst machen. Nie wieder werde ich da einen FuÃ reinsetzen!

Das Rad: In diesem Laden war ich hin und her gerissen, der EigentÃ¼mer machte einen recht kompetenten Eindruck, allerdings war er sehr unfreundlich und nachdem ich hier einige Stories Ã¼ber ihn gelesen habe, war das Rad gestorben.

ProBike: Sehr freundlich und in meinen Augen auch sehr kompetent. Leider wollten sie sich nicht so recht auf meine Ideen und WÃ¼nsche einlassen. 

Canyon: Ein Wort: Fahrrad-Fabrik! Schon das GebÃ¤ude macht einem Angst! Mir hat das Grand Canyon 6.0 sehr gut gefallen, aber SonderwÃ¼nsche nur gegen Aufpreis. ZusÃ¤tzlich wÃ¤re es nicht sicher gewesen, ob ich das Rad noch in diesem Jahrtausend bekomme .-)

Radsport Regenhardt: Zu diesem Laden kann ich nichts sagen, ich hatte einen Termin bei denen aber dann ist Gottlieb-Bikes dazwischen gekommen âº 

Gottlieb-Bikes: Der Hammer! Anders kann man es nicht sagen. Der Besitzer ist sehr freundlich und kompetent. Auch der Mitarbeiter macht einen sehr netten Eindruck. Es ist ein kleiner, gemÃ¼tlicher, sehr "familiÃ¤rer" Laden (jeder kennt jeden).  Ich habe mich sehr lange und ausfÃ¼hrlich mit ihm unterhalten. Er hat sich Notizen gemacht und VorschlÃ¤ge gemacht. Ich hatte mehrere Kataloge dabei und habe ihm gesagt, was ich schon gefahren bin, was mir an diesen RÃ¤dern gefallen hat und was nicht. Er hat mir alles bis ins kleinste Detail erklÃ¤rt und war auch von Nachfragen nicht genervt. Kurzum ich habe hier den Eindruck, das der Kunde noch KÃ¶nig ist, was ich in den zu vor genannten LÃ¤den nicht hatte. Wir haben dann von den Komponenten her als Basis das Canyon Grand Canyon 6.0 genommen, mit einigen Modifikationen: Der Rahmen ist natÃ¼rlich ein anderer (von Kinesis). Das Bike bekommt eine grÃ¶Ãere Ãbersetzung, damit ich auch auf der Strasse vernÃ¼nftig voran komme. Ebenso werden entsprechende Reifen ausgesucht. Die Sitzposition wird variiert, damit ich etwas aufrechter sitze als auf dem Canyon und noch einiges mehr. Und das tolle ist fÃ¼r den selben Preis wie das Canyon (999 Euro). Unschlagbar!
Was mir auch sehr gut gefÃ¤llt: Eigenbauten von Andreas (er nennt sein RÃ¤der Godzilla) bekommen bevorzugten Service und er bietet ab nÃ¤chsten Monat einen Abholservice fÃ¼r Reparaturen und Inspektionen, was ich als Fiesta-Fahrer sehr zu schÃ¤tzen weiÃ. Er meinte auch, dass er Bestellungen innerhalb von etwa 3 Tagen bearbeiten kann. Mit ein bisschen GlÃ¼ck kann ich schon nÃ¤chstes Wochenende losradeln. 

Ich werde dann auch hier von meinen EindrÃ¼cken beim fahren, des Godzillas berichten. 

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Gottlieb gemacht? Wenn ja bitte posten.


----------



## tbo007 (31. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Tip. Die Reifen stehen noch nicht fest. Der Ladenbesitzer fährt laut seiner Auskunft selber MTB-Rennen mit der Übersetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (1. November 2009)

Ja, der Andi....


Die Racing Ralph haben einen ziemlich hohen Verschleiß und so wie ich den Andi kenne, hat er tbo007 wohl den Smart Sam empfohlen 

ich bin Stammkunde bei ihm, guter mann


----------



## hesinde2006 (4. November 2009)

Das Rad: 
Ich hab da vor etwa einem Jahr ein Cube Attention 2008Serie (600Euro) gekauft, Voin Anfang an waren da einige Kratzer drauf die ich aufgrund der überschwenglichen Freude erst garnicht gesehen hatte, besonders auf den fehlenden Kettenstrebenschutz hat er mich nicht aufmerksam gemacht.
Und so kam ich dann ein paar Tage später wieder in den Laden war und wollte einen einwandfreien Rahmen oder einen nachträglichen Preisnachlass (600Euro) er wollte mir nur einen Schutz und ich habe dann abgelehnt und bin wütend gegangen und habe den Laden nie wieder aufgesucht.

Tage später wurde es damm MediaMarkt Koblenz geklaut, besonders auffällig am Bike ist das es einen kleinen länglichen Kratzer an der Lenkeroberseite hatte


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (5. November 2009)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Das Rad:
> Ich hab da vor etwa einem Jahr ein Cube Attention 2008Serie (600Euro) gekauft, Voin Anfang an waren da einige Kratzer drauf die ich aufgrund der überschwenglichen Freude erst garnicht gesehen hatte, besonders auf den fehlenden Kettenstrebenschutz hat er mich nicht aufmerksam gemacht.
> Und so kam ich dann ein paar Tage später wieder in den Laden war und wollte einen einwandfreien Rahmen oder einen nachträglichen Preisnachlass (600Euro) er wollte mir nur einen Schutz und ich habe dann abgelehnt und bin wütend gegangen und habe den Laden nie wieder aufgesucht.
> 
> Tage später wurde es damm MediaMarkt Koblenz geklaut, besonders auffällig am Bike ist das es einen kleinen länglichen Kratzer an der Lenkeroberseite hatte


 


Das tut mir Leid, dass dir dein neues Rad gestohlen wurde im indus-Gebiet vor dem Media-Markt.

Aus diesem Grunde ruf ich bei "Das Rad" nur an um zu wissen wie denn der Listenpreis ist oder wieviel günstiger ich bei anderen wegkomme.


----------



## hesinde2006 (5. November 2009)

Du bist aber en Fuchs


----------

